# Amphetamine and SSRI's



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys.

I took amphetamine two days ago and im on SSRI's for treatment of depression and to alliviate stress and anxiety. And im just wondering if after two days of taking this drug it will cause any complications for me?

or if its anything dangerous.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I took amphetamine two days ago and im on SSRI's for treatment of depression and to alliviate stress and anxiety. And im just wondering if after two days of taking this drug it will cause any complications for me?
> 
> or if its anything dangerous.


Humm - guess you will find out









Well, it affects dopamine, serotonin, and norepinephrine. You don't want serotonin to get too high - but you would have long known by now if you were suffering serotonin syndrome. Too much norepinephrine would cause hypertensive crisis (something you would notice!)

What did you take? Something for a cold? Recreational?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

i actually found out that i got meth...shit is fucked up...never again..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

its generally a good idea to not mix drugs with meds


----------

